
Mozilla’s Uncertain Future - sciurus
https://civilityandtruth.com/2020/08/13/mozillas-uncertain-future/
======
sciurus
Newer submission with discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24166385](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24166385)

------
uberman
Great overview. the author says that it is for non-technical people, but as a
tech-person I thought it was a great summary.

